# Competition time again :)



## KZOR (22/1/18)

This time the prize is a custom designed, by myself, 800 x 400mm vapemat that pays homage to one of the godfathers of drippers known as the Goon.


All you have to do is place a list of ten atomizers in the correct order of my top 10 atty's .
My subscribers and/or frequent viewers of my videos will be at a benefit here. 

This competition is only open to South Africans. No-one employed by Kentucky Fried Chicken may enter as i am against cruelty to animals. 

The individual that comes the closest will be the winner.
To ensure a fair competition i will send my top ten list of atomizers to @Silver to prevent any tampering due to favoritism.
Only one entry per person is allowed so think carefully before hitting "post reply".
Competition closes at 20:00 31st January.

*Atomizers : *
*CSMNT, Reload, Hadaly, Entheon, The Sentinel, OG Goon, Soul S, Tokugawa, Morphe, Derringer 
*

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Muttaqeen (22/1/18)

1.OG Goon
2.CSMNT
3.Entheon
4.Hadaly
5.Reload
6.The Sentinel
7.Morphe
8.Derringer
9.Tokugawa
10.Soul S

Worth a shot lol even though i know that i aint going to win haha

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Carnival (22/1/18)

Ooooh awesome!! Thanks for the competition @KZOR 

Okay I’ll give this a go:

Hadaly
OG Goon
Reload
Tokugawa
Entheon 
Sentinel 
Derringer
CSMNT
Morphe
Soul S

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerritVisagie (22/1/18)

i assume single or dual coil doesn't matter, but here goes.... wish, my memory

1-HADALY
2-Reload
3-entheon
4-CSMNT
5-GOON
6-tokugawa
7-Morphe
8-Sentinel
9-Derringer
10-Soul s

great idea @KZOR, thanx for the opportunity m8

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spyro (22/1/18)

Excuse me while I waste all of my data recapping your videos - back in a few days

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## shaun2707 (22/1/18)

Heheh.... this is a good one @KZOR. Here’s my go at this:

1. Hadaly
2. Sentinel
3. Reload
4. CSMNT
5. Goon
6. Tokugawa
7. Entheon
8. Derringer
9. Morphe
10. Soul S 

Lekker little comp and cool looking mat for the prize!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mahir (22/1/18)

1) Hadaly
2) Hadaly
3) Hadaly
4) Hadaly 
5) Hadaly 
6) Hadaly 
7) Still the Hadaly 
8) Hadaly again
9) Hadaly again 
10) Finally, the Hadaly

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (22/1/18)

Hadaly
Goon
Tokugawa
Reload
Sentinal
CSMNT
Entheon
Morphe
Derringer
Soul S

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (22/1/18)

wow what a cool prize, my guess is

Hadaly
Reload
Goon
Tokugawa
Entheon
Sentinal
CSMNT
Morphe
Derringer
Soul S

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spyro (22/1/18)

1.Hadaly
2. Sentinal
3. Reload
4. OG Goon
5. Tokugawa
6. CSMNT
7.Entheon
8. Morphe
9. Derringer
10. Soul S

Edited: 27 Jan '18

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RynoP (22/1/18)

Hadaly
Goon
Reload
Entheon
Morhpe
Tokugawa
Derringer
Sentinal
CSMNT
Soul S

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (22/1/18)

Nice comp @KZOR 
Fingers crossed.

1.Hadaley
2. Senteniel
3. Reload
4.CSMNT
5. OG Goon
6. Tokugawa
7. Morphe
8. Designer
9. Soul S
10. Entheone

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## daniel craig (22/1/18)

1. Sentinel
2. Hadaly
3. OG GOON
4. CSMMT
5. Reload
6. Morphe
7. Tokugawa
8. Entheon 
9. Soul S
10. Derringer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia (23/1/18)

1. Hadaly
2. Sentinel
3. Reload
4. OG Goon
5. Tokugawa 
6. CSMNT
7. Morphe
8. Entheon
9. Soul S
10. Derringer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DrDodge (23/1/18)

Hmmmmmmmm...

1.Hadaly
2. OG goon
3.Entheon
4.CSMNT
5.The Sentinel
6.Morphe
7.Derringer
8.Reload 
9. Soul S
9.Tokugawa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jp1905 (24/1/18)

Id say...
1.Hadaly
2.Reload
3.Tokugawa
4.OG Goon
5.CSMNT
6.Entheon
7.Derringer
8.Soul S
9.Sentinel
10.Morphe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (25/1/18)

1.Hadaly
2. OG goon
3.Entheon
4.CSMNT
9.The Sentinel
7.Morphe
6.Derringer
8.Reload
5.Tokugawa
10.Soul S

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Asad native Vaper (25/1/18)

1.OG Goon
2.CSMNT
3.Entheon
4.Hadaly
5.Morphe
6.Reload
7.The Sentinel 
8.Derringer
9.Tokugawa
10.Soul S

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (29/1/18)

Reminder : 2 Days left

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance (29/1/18)

Eisch! but here goes:
1. Hadaly
2. Reload
3. Cosmonaut
4. OG Goon
5. Entheon
6. Tokugawa
7. Morphe
8. Sentinal
9. Soul
10. Derringer

A saw a post you listed at least five or six in order of choice but I can not find it again.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cor (29/1/18)

1.Hadaly
2. Sentinal
3. Reload
4. OGGoon
5. Tokugawa
6. CSMNT
7.Morphe
8. Soul 
9. Derringer
10. Entheon

Dankie Oom @KZOR die is net amazing sal 'n eer wees om so prys te wen.

English translation# many thanks uncle @KZOR this is just amazing would be a honnor to win such a prize

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (30/1/18)

1. Hadaly
2. OG Goon
3. Reload
4. CSMNT
5. Sentinel
6. Morphe
7. Soul S
8. Tokugawa
9. Derringer
10. Entheon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gersh (30/1/18)

Hadaly 
Sentinel
Reload
Tokugawa 
OG Goon
CSMNT
Soul s 
Entheon 
Morphe 
Derringer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR (31/1/18)

@Cor 

Congratulations m8 ......... you have come the closest to my top10. Hope you enjoy the mat and have great many building, wicking and DIY moments on it.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## vicTor (31/1/18)

nice one !! @Cor 

awesome !

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (31/1/18)

Nice one, congratulations @Cor . Winner Winner Bunny Chow dinner

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gersh (31/1/18)

KZOR said:


> View attachment 120844
> 
> @Cor
> 
> Congratulations m8 ......... you have come the closest to my top10. Hope you enjoy the mat and have great many building, wicking and DIY moments on it.



Cograts @Cor

So @KZOR what’s your official top 10... the last 4 was quite difficult to put in the correct order  well for me atleast

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (31/1/18)

Gersh said:


> what’s your official top 10






The 22mm's and bottom airflow RDA's are awesome for squonking.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Cor (31/1/18)

Jippppyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy.

This really is a honnor to have won this prize.I was jumping up and down yelling at the top of my lungs.

Ive allways wanted a vape mat and this is the godfather of all vapemats the king of them all.

Thank you so so much @KZOR for this awesome competition thank you so so so much

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## 87hunter (31/1/18)

Well done buddy.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival (31/1/18)

Congrats! @Cor

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spyro (31/1/18)

Dang, I had a strong feeling Cor had it! Well done mate

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Friep (31/1/18)

Congratulations @Cor well done

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (31/1/18)

@KZOR thanks for the opportunity to enter this comp.

@Cor well done mate next time you'll be sitting next to me during exams...enjoy your prize bro

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Constantbester (1/2/18)

Baie geluk my vriend @Cor

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marek_710 (1/2/18)

@KZOR that is going to be in a very loving home and will be built on a daily basis.

Congrats Mr. @Cor well deserved.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/2/18)

Nice one @Cor . I am sure you will make good use of your well-deserved prize.
I was surprised that @KZOR rated the Entheon at number 10. It seems that only @Cor and two other entrants placed it last. I took another look at the Entheon review, and it would seem that the drip tip must have been the deciding factor. Not often that an "improved" version would be last, and the original first. 
I am however grateful for the review because so many people were raving about the Entheon that I nearly bought one. As I have no problem with over-squonking the Hadaly I decided not to. Thanks to the review.
Also surprised that the Wasp didn't make the cut. I would place it second on my list. @KZOR loved it in his review.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (3/2/18)

Congratulations @Cor

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cor (5/2/18)

This morning i just got this amazing vapemail.

Photos does not do it justice.

@KZOR thank you so so much for the amazing prize.I really can't thank you enough.

Ive allways wanted a vapemat and now i have the best one out there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------

